# JD bucket cylinders for 158 loader



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

My John Deere 158 loader needs the bucket hydraulic cylinders rebuilt. I have the parts and took off the snap ring but can't get it apart. Any suggestions?


----------



## sooner (Sep 3, 2011)

I look forward to hearing the answer, I will have to do the same soon. Good luck.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If it's similar to what our Kelly loader used, once they got the gland retainer out they had a another hydraulic cylinder used to pull the one apart that needed repaired.

Does it use seals or packings? I rebuild a lot of our hydraulic cylinders if I have time, but if it has packings I take it to the pro's.

On a few cylinders I've rebuilt they also have a setscrew to keep the gland from spinning. One was painted over and barely found it so look real close.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

mlappin said:


> If it's similar to what our Kelly loader used, once they got the gland retainer out they had a another hydraulic cylinder used to pull the one apart that needed repaired.
> 
> Does it use seals or packings? I rebuild a lot of our hydraulic cylinders if I have time, but if it has packings I take it to the pro's.
> 
> On a few cylinders I've rebuilt they also have a setscrew to keep the gland from spinning. One was painted over and barely found it so look real close.


Setscrew doesn't show on the parts book. I will have to look this afternoon. I got the snap ring off and tried to pull and jerk and no movement.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

gradyjohn said:


> Setscrew doesn't show on the parts book. I will have to look this afternoon. I got the snap ring off and tried to pull and jerk and no movement.


Maybe if you have a slide hammer make an adapter to fit the clevis or eye on the rod?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Have you tried pushing it out with air? That's what the guys do where I take my cylinders for rebuild.


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

did you take off one snap ring or 2? You have to take the outside one off, push the end cap up inside the cylinder, then take the snap ring out that is inside there. After that you should be able to pull the whole thing out. Last one i did i had to pound on the eyelet on the end of the shaft with a hammer to get it out. a come-a-long works also. everything has to be pretty sraight in line also.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

jtpfarm said:


> did you take off one snap ring or 2? You have to take the outside one off, push the end cap up inside the cylinder, then take the snap ring out that is inside there. After that you should be able to pull the whole thing out. Last one i did i had to pound on the eyelet on the end of the shaft with a hammer to get it out. a come-a-long works also. everything has to be pretty sraight in line also.


No, I only took off one snap ring. Another one inside ... that makes sense. I will check it out when I get home today. Thanks


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

yea, once you push the end cap up inside you will find another snap ring in there. Make sure the packings stay in the order they come out of the bag and they go on the right direction. also take off the hose at the opposite end of the cylinder to let air in when you pull it out. All the oil inside will come out the end so be ready for that.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I think all the oil is gone ... thats why I replacing the seals. I will be careful and not get drenched. Thanks


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

When you have it all back together, be sure to SLOWLY at idle work the cylinder in and out with no load for a few strokes to bleed the air out. Air in hydraulic cylinders can have the same effect as a diesel engine, when the air is compressed rapidly, it will heat enough to ignite the oil inside, and burn your new seals, they actually call this dieseling. Not as common on smaller equipment, as it is in large earthmoving / mining equipment, but I always bleed the cylinders to be sure.

http://www.insidersecretstohydraulics.com/newsletters/issue01.html


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

jtpfarm said:


> yea, once you push the end cap up inside you will find another snap ring in there. Make sure the packings stay in the order they come out of the bag and they go on the right direction. also take off the hose at the opposite end of the cylinder to let air in when you pull it out. All the oil inside will come out the end so be ready for that.


Thanks, I tried it this afternoon and it went in. I going to go ahead and rebuild the whole thing instead of just the end seals.


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

There is a plastic spit ring in the kit that is used. Remove the outer snap ring, drive the end cap into cylinder barrel, install plastic ring in grove so internal snap ring does get caught in grove and pull it out. GOOD LUCK. The last ones I tried, throwed in the towel and took them to shop. It took them a full day to rebuild them.


----------



## autumns4010 (Oct 14, 2021)

gradyjohn said:


> My John Deere 158 loader needs the bucket hydraulic cylinders rebuilt. I have the parts and took off the snap ring but can't get it apart. Any suggestions?


There are two snap rings


----------



## Mechanicegf (13 d ago)

Can anyone give me some help. Repairing the bucket cylinders on jd 158 loader. These cylinders have the packings. When I am trying to put back together, I am ruining the packings. I've never had cylinders so difficult to get back together. Not sure what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I replied to your original thread. 

I sure wish OLD THREADS would be available to ""be only read"" BUT could be blocked so could not be replied to after a few months.


----------

